# Tinned tuna which do you like best?



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hello which tinned tuna do you like best?*​
Tuna in oil3020.13%Tune in brine6241.61%Tune in water5738.26%


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello which tinned tuna do you like best?









Cast your votes


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tuna is sunflour oil is the most unhealthy thing you can eat.


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

MXD said:


> Tuna is sunflour oil is the most unhealthy thing you can eat.


Why is that cause of all the sunflour oil full of fat? :confused1:

So which is best brine or water?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sunflour oil is rancid fat, its heat extracted. This means the sensitive polyunsaturates and mono's become denatured and oxidant (dna cell damaging).


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

I prefer in water, I don't want the oil or the salt.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sodium is healthy

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1921650


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

MXD said:


> Sodium is healthy
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1921650


+ 1

If you are not eating a processed food diet, you need good quality salt in your diet.

This poll would have been great if people listed some good brands.

For example:

Asda does this extra special yellow fin tuna (in spring water or oil) and in a tin or foil packets, but it is basically a tuna steak plunked in the tin or packet.

Tuna chunks are minging and remind me too much of cat food.

Does anyone else know of any other tuna steaks in tins that are not super expensive or have loads of other stuff added to them?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think if i am honest the sunflower oil one is the easiest to eat (on the occasions when i have picked the wrong tins up in a schoolboy error) i generally have springwater water, a pain in the 'a' to get down but healthier


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

spring water or brine.. i think they all taste the same...


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Only ever in Spring Water - and always the steak


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote=Tatyana;440384

Asda does this extra special yellow fin tuna (in spring water or oil) and in a tin or foil packets, but it is basically a tuna steak plunked in the tin or packet.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

In water - I add my own fat if necessary, but most cooking oils are rancid and grim


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

in oil tastes best to me ignoring the fat issues drain and eat,nice but my protien of choice at the moment is chicken!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I personally dont taste much differnece in tuna from water or brine. But never have tried tuna in oil so cant comment on that really


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

I think all tuna tastes terrible and I have even tried mixing with ketchup to take the flavour away but no joy its bloody disgusting stuff


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> I think all tuna tastes terrible and I have even tried mixing with ketchup to take the flavour away but no joy its bloody disgusting stuff


Hello try using a nice decent salid cream and mix in it tastes alot better then.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Welshy_Pete said:


> Hello try using a nice decent salid cream and mix in it tastes alot better then.


Oh yes - salad cream is the best!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

This is how I manage to eat tuna, I thought it was DISGUSTING in a tin.

Fresh tuna steaks, nice but way too expensive for a BBing diet.

3 tins or foil packets of tuna - drained and rinsed (more if you eat more tuna)

3 - 4 egg whites (or whole eggs, use 1-2 depends on your macros), more eggs for more tuna

2 tablespoons of cooked brown rice or oats (optional)

Mix

Flavouring

Either 3-4 chopped green onions

OR

This is my fav, Moroccan spice rub (also Asda's)

Salt and black pepper to taste

Make into the size/weight you need to eat

Cook in a stick free pan with one calorie spray till golden brown on each side.

These are great hot or cold.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

All about the 27p tin of smart price tuna chunks in brine!! love that stuff! i actually prefer the taste to John West and all the expensive brands! Must be all those yummy additives!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

i cant stand tuna, makes me gag ever time i try eat it, ewww, the smell reminds of a bird i once . . . . , not nice, plus it tastes digusting to!!, even with salad cream etc


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> All about the 27p tin of smart price tuna chunks in brine!! love that stuff! i actually prefer the taste to John West and all the expensive brands! Must be all those yummy additives!


27p a tin what shop that from? :tongue:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Oh yes - salad cream is the best!


salad cream is the sperm of the devil....

awful awful stuff....

I hated working on the salad cream line at heinz.. powdered taiwanese egg, gallons of vegtable oil and bulk barrels of spirit vinegar...

the only substance that rotted stainless steel pipes.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Oh yes - salad cream is the best!


I can just picture you with salad cream :whistling: dribbling down your chin..... :innocent:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I can just picture you with salad cream :whistling: dribbling down your chin..... :innocent:


now now rob..... psml


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John west do a smoked tuna in Olive oil it is very very nice i eat around 8 tins a day when i am working away from home although at £1.19 a tin it is a good job i have a good expense account


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhhh Tuna in sunflower oil is nasty!!

Asda had an offer on so I bought 8 cans for a fiver couple days ago, without lookin what the tuna was in. Silly mistake I know.

Got home, opened the can, and just couldn't force the food down me. Tasted like ass!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i do tuna (in springwater) with a spoon of olive oil and half a tin of corn in there

sometimes struggle to get it down

when im at home i do it with rice, thats a bit easier but this isnt possible in work


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Tuna in brine. Way to dry tasting in water and rank in oil! I prefer tuna steak in a can but i bulk buy the value tuna flakes also to use in tuna burgers etc. I can stomach the fact it will prob be the ****ty parts of the tuna due to the 27p price tag lol


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Fresh Tuna steaks with sweet chilli, soy, baby carrots/mange tout/baby corn and udon noodles is the king of fishy meals tho


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

in brine, the sunflower oil just makes it messy

also i prefer the supermarket brands, i find john west etc very dry


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> John west do a smoked tuna in Olive oil it is very very nice i eat around 8 tins a day when i am working away from home although at £1.19 a tin it is a good job i have a good expense account


8 tins!

My diet is one tin/day 

Which supermarket? I haven't seen that in Tescos or Asdas which are the convenient ones for me to shop in.

Is that a steak or flakes?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't beat a bit of flake...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can get them from some tescoes tat but mainly in sainsbury's, i have only this amount when i am working away from home living in hotels when i am at home i dont touch it...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

anyone try those john west tuna light lunch packs, theres a few variations


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi lads i have morrissons own skip jack tuna flakes in brine very nice and cheap to.


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

I have tuna in brine:thumb:


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Non eew


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> + 1
> 
> If you are not eating a processed food diet, you need good quality salt in your diet.
> 
> ...


yes i agree with you there I buy the steaks in foil packets from asda to so much nicer that the minced up cat food!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeap the tuna steak from Asda is very edible and reasonably priced......also like the Aromatique Ginger and tuna steak in the packet.....bloody lovely.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Tesco value tuna chunks in brine drained and rinsed, mixed with a little diet coke and liquidised !!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Reserve Tuna fillets in olive oil taste the best imo. they sell them in tescos.


----------



## suggsy (May 8, 2008)

Tuna steak in spring water, sainsbury's £2.59 for 4 tins, lovely. :thumb:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

j.west tuna pouches with lime and pepper and tomato and herb r top drawer for on the go food. tasty as!


----------



## Flex Robinson (Apr 17, 2008)

I voted water; in fact it's only the John West Tuna in Spring Water that I like... The oil has too many calories, and the brine is too salty for me.

Does any other manufacturer do it in spring water?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Spring water. I get it from tesco, either their own or john west. I also think the brine is too salty and the oil is just rank. I usually have 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Tesco value tuna chunks in brine drained and rinsed, mixed with a little diet coke and liquidised !!


mg:hard core,jeeeeeez that sounds gross m8


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

In water, then add some extra virgin olive oil. Pity about the mercury levels, it the one food I never tire of.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I tend to buy both water and brine but prefer the brine stuff.

Ill have a tin of both in my bulking pasta


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

john west, quite cheap at iceland.


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

john west yellow fin tuna steak in brine, is lovely


----------



## delts (May 18, 2008)

wish I could eat it, good source of protein etc, but no matter how much sauce I try mixing with it - it always tastes absolutly disgusting to me


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

I some times make a tuna spag bol,tastes ok


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Can't beat a bit of flake...


Ha ha ha lol.

Naughty Boy.........


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tesco value tuna in brine


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Tuna in brine from tesco's


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

i eat smartprice chunks in brine

tuna flakes in brine are the lowest of the low and disgusting but they go down a treat


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

MXD said:


> Sunflour oil is rancid fat, its heat extracted. This means the sensitive polyunsaturates and mono's become denatured and oxidant (dna cell damaging).


I did not know this, any links to more info

cheers


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the John West packets of tuna steaks and their light lunch range of ready to eat pots. They are handy to carry on the van for a snack. For normal tuna any brand will do as long as it's in water. I would rather cook with proper extra virgin olive oil than eat the oil that comes with the tuna.

Asda do the best sardine fillets in a tin (2 for a quid at the mo) their own brand extra special range, it's much better than Princess or John West.

For fresh fish I've been using WWW.FROZENFISHDIRECT.CO.UK They have loads of choice, are top value and delivery is quick. Tilapia (6.50 per kilo, compared to £13 from Tesco!!!!!) is my fave then Barramundi and then Tuna. A top tip is to club together with mates to order over £60 worth then you don't pay delivery charges.


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

I keep finding dodgy looking flesh, bones and scales in john west!! I liked the one i think pscarb is on about if its in a black cardboard box with green writing to me thats the best. I try to just drink my tuna down im that sick of it now : (


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fred West


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Brine every time for me - in oil is Rank IMO and didnt like the tinned tuna in spring water all that much.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wests and asdas own in brine


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i secretly like drinking the brine from tuna...


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

i buy John West or Princess seared tuna fillets

normally around £1

microwave for 30 secs


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

didnt realise that sun flower oil was that bad for you tbh


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunflower oil is nicest but I have the Tuna in brine as its alot healthier


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

no steak in the poll ? EPIC FAIL


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

sizar said:


> no steak in the poll ? EPIC FAIL


That would be my favourite! *Yum*


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I rather eat tinned donkey dick


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tinned donkey Dick is that Lidl's ?

I like it in brine with some chile sauce added ...


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Waitrose tuna in spring water. Easy to eat out of the can.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Princess is on offer at M'sons. 8 tins for £5


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i let the brine drip out , then stick the tuna in the blender with some pepper and pickled onions , and then spread it on 2 wholemeal tortilla wraps , plenty of protein


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

N666T said:


> i let the brine drip out , then stick the tuna in the blender with some pepper and pickled onions , and then spread it on 2 wholemeal tortilla wraps , plenty of protein


Can't be doing with all that lol, im far too lazy, just eat it out the tin! 

Tuna in oil is horrid, had to force myself to eat it once.

Water or brine, I can't tell the difference!


----------



## TerryT (Jul 20, 2010)

Viva Tuna Steaks from Sainsburys are good and pretty cheap.

Also caught by pole and line, got to look out for the dolphins


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

TerryT said:


> Viva Tuna Steaks from Sainsburys are good and pretty cheap.
> 
> Also caught by pole and line,* got to look out for the dolphins*


Yeah, heard they're delicious!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

N666T said:


> i let the brine drip out , then stick the tuna in the blender with some pepper and pickled onions , and then spread it on 2 wholemeal tortilla wraps , plenty of protein


I have tuna in wholemeal tortilla wraps, great meal for dinner


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

In brine 

I get the Blue tinned chunks in Tesco


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I get the springwater ones, not really tried the others.

Bit of vinegar and pepper on em, cucumber and wing it in wholemeal pittas. Lovely jubbly


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

springwater for me but only just started eating tuna certainly not my fave food but edable


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys, add a dollop of Dijon to your tuna. Respec'


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

what does brine taste like?


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Brine all the way!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> what does brine taste like?


Salty, fishy water - Rank

Spring Water all the way.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

spring wtr/brine cant tell. squeez as much as poss out and a splash of vineger I was told in a thread i started by a moderater it has **** nutrishional value and is a crap source of protein today so fcuk knows no point stoping now used tuna as a source for time now princess £2.39 4 tins home bargins 140g protein for that price i cant afford not to use it lol


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tatyana said:


> + 1
> 
> Tuna chunks are minging and remind me too much of cat food.
> 
> D


have you ever had the mushed up tuna ones now there ****ing scum.I picked up a couple when I was in the farmfoods because they were only like 50p each and now I know why its like it was dregs from the bottom of the container they use when there mixing the tuna up in bulk.All mushy taste like stale fish mite as well be sold as cat food


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

sainsburys tuna in olive oil wooops the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Syko said:


> In brine
> 
> I get the Blue tinned chunks in Tesco


snap 

cheap as chips.....

though not as tasty


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like it best in oil (so I voted that) but I buy it in brine.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I eat 3 tins a day equals 100g protein avg. Spring water is obviously healthiest thats what i get, if i cant i get brine. Sunflower oil is bad for you and is annoying to drain from the tin and it gets all over your hands and takes for fvcking ever to get off it drives me mental!!


----------

